# [FS] renseignements sur UBIFS et FS pour SSD (résolu)

## titoucha

Bonjour,

Je désirerais savoir si UBIFS est adapté pour les SSD car ce que j'ai pu lire à gauche et à droite, disent oui et son contraire et là je ne sais plus que penser.

Je suis à la recherche du FS le mieux adéquate pour un SSD.

PS: Pour l'instant je tourne en ext4.

----------

## xaviermiller

En tous cas, évite NTFS   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de FS "optimisé" tant que le wear leveling ne sera pas désactivable par le kernel pour remplacer l'algo plus ou moins pourri du fabricant par celui vraiment optimisé du FS spécifique aux SSD dans le kernel...

----------

## titoucha

Merci pour ta réponse, c'est bien ce qui me semblait, mais je n'en était pas sur vu que toutes mes sources étaient en anglais et que je suis une pive dans cette langue.

Donc à défaut je vais rester en ext4, mais par contre je ne sais pas si il y a une option pour limiter les écritures dans le journal au strict minimum, tout cela dans une optique d'économiser des cycles d'écriture.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

Pour l'ext4 si ça t'intéresse, j'ai vu passer qu'on pouvait désormais désactiver le journal, tout en conservant les autres fonctionnalités  :Smile: 

Sinon, tu as l'option vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs à éditer dans /etc/sysctl.conf pour limiter les accès aux disques, ainsi que l'option commit de mount pour les écritures du journal ( merci Linux Pratique n°52  :Wink:  ).

----------

## kwenspc

Tu peux aussi jouer sur la synchro du disque. Quand il y a une donnée à écrire sur le disque elle ne l'est pas forcément directement (le système décide du meilleur moment pour ça, c'est la synchro). Déjà tu peux éviter qu'il y ait besoin d'une synchro: fais en sortes que tout ce qui est fichier "temporaire" aille en ram uniquement (/tmp, /var/tmp, et d'autre comme /var/run sans doute...)

Oh et sinon, si t'as moyen d'éviter de compiler sur un ssd ça peut être pas mal (l'arbre portage c'est que des petits fichiers aussi).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Pour l'ext4 si ça t'intéresse, j'ai vu passer qu'on pouvait désormais désactiver le journal, tout en conservant les autres fonctionnalités 
> 
> 

 

un ext4 sans journal c'est limite du ext3 sans journal ... c'est du ext2 à ce tarif là. Merci la fiabilité...

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tu peux aussi jouer sur la synchro du disque. Quand il y a une donnée à écrire sur le disque elle ne l'est pas forcément directement (le système décide du meilleur moment pour ça, c'est la synchro). Déjà tu peux éviter qu'il y ait besoin d'une synchro: fais en sortes que tout ce qui est fichier "temporaire" aille en ram uniquement (/tmp, /var/tmp, et d'autre comme /var/run sans doute...)
> 
> Oh et sinon, si t'as moyen d'éviter de compiler sur un ssd ça peut être pas mal (l'arbre portage c'est que des petits fichiers aussi).

 

J'ai déjà commencé à mettre le maximum en ram, j'ai le répertoire /tmp et j'ai aussi mis en ram le répertoire /var/tmp/portage, il y a deux avantage à ça moins d'utilisation du SSD avec des petits fichiers et un gain de rapidité pour compiler assez impressionnant. Sur gcc j'ai divisé le temps de compilation par deux.

Pour le journal je ne veux surtout pas le supprimer, je veux juste limiter les synchros au maximum.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, de mon côté, j'ai mis /var/log, /tmp et /var/tmp en tmpfs, et ainsi quasi aucune écriture dans le SSD (qui est très lent sur mon netbook), formaté en ext4.

----------

## titoucha

Je vais suivre ton exemple et tout mettre ce qui est tmp et log en mémoire, j'en ai assez.

Par contre en mettant ton var/log en tmpfs tu les perds à chaque redémarrage !

Dernière chose tu as quelles options de montage dans ton fstab pour tes points de montage tmpfs.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre en mettant ton var/log en tmpfs tu les perds à chaque redémarrage !
> 
> 

 

Rien ne t'empêche d'ajouter dans local.stop une petite commande qui "tar-bzip2" tout ça et le met sur le disque  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, bonne idée ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Autre solution, enfin si c'est un pc fixe et si tu as un serveur, c'est d'envoyer tes logs sur le serveur avec syslog   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
> Par contre en mettant ton var/log en tmpfs tu les perds à chaque redémarrage !
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est une bonne idée je vais me pencher là dessus.

@-KuRGaN-, c'est bien un pc fixe mais je n'ai pas de serveur.

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
> Par contre en mettant ton var/log en tmpfs tu les perds à chaque redémarrage !
> 
>  
> ...

 

J'essaye de le faire mais ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai mis ceci dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/local.stop

```
/bin/tar cjf /var/sauve-log.tar.bz2 /var/log/*
```

 et rien à faire il ne crée rien, si je teste cette même commande dans un terminal, c'est ok.

On dirait que le fichier local.stop n'est pas executé.

----------

## titoucha

Personne ?

----------

## scherz0

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'essaye de le faire mais ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai mis ceci dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/local.stop
> 
> ```
> /bin/tar cjf /var/sauve-log.tar.bz2 /var/log/*
> ```
> ...

 

Si local.stop est exécuté, il doit y avoir un message "* Stopping local... [ ok ]" lors du shutdown

Que dit la commande rc-status ?

----------

## brubru

Si tu utilises openRC, essaie aussi la fonction local_stop() dans /etc/conf.d/local

----------

## kwenspc

bah en fait si le service local est pas démarré il va pas s'arrêter  :Wink: 

titoucha regrades si local est bien démarré: 

```
# /etc/init.d/local status
```

et/ou qu'il est bien dans la liste des services:

```
# rc-update show
```

----------

## titoucha

Merci pour votre aide.

Le service n'était pas démarré car je ne savais pas que c'en était un.

----------

